# We thought Max was going to die today !!



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

from about 7am this morning to 5pm today Max lay on the sofa and couldn't even move. he couldn't even lift his head. he just lay there motionless, shaking like crazy for about 10 hours  he hadn't ate, drank or been to the toilet all day and when my mam went to lift him up to take him in the garden, he yelped really loud and fell back down 
when i got home from college, he looked like he was at death's door, i was nearly crying!
we rang the vets but they can't see us till tomorrow!
thankfully after an hour of persuading max, i got him to get up, even though he was really weak. i took him outside so he could go to the toilet, then got him to have some water & food. & He's really picked up now  he's been walking about, he's still really weak, but i'm just so happy he's not still like how he was earlier.
we really thought we were going to lose our baby! 

i'm taking the day off college tomorrow to take maxxy to the vets, i'll not get paid for college this week, but maxxy is more important to me than college! 


i'll let you know what they say at the vets tomorrow!!

here's how he was like for 10 hours.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Poor Max. I'm sorry to hear he is sick, and hope he'll be better soon. 

Bella and I send get well wishes and hugs to Max.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Aww Poor Max & poor you ((hugs)) Hope he's feeling all beeter real soon.


----------



## ParkersWalker (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow, that's heartbreaking. I'm sorry for your pain in this very scary time. Best wishes to Max.

Is Max elderly?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you have a emergency vet near by? If so you can just take him without an appointment. If you are really worried about him then I would call your vet and insist on them working him in. I hope everything is okay and please keep us updated


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Oh, my that must have been so scary... Poor baby. =(( I wonder what caused it?? 
Well I'm glad he's feeling better! Please keeps us updated on Max. <3


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh poor lil Maxy!!!!
Im so so glad hes picked up though. And like Yoshis mum said- if he gets worse during he night or something there are loadz of 24 hr emergency vets. Once my cat was ill on new years eve at like 11 pm and we called the vet and she was at the pub but still offered to see us!!!
Also im not certain but i have a few friends on EMA and im pretty sure that if your mum rings up tommorow and says why you will be away and then you bring in a note on the friday you still get it. Worth finding out!
Hope maxy is ok!!!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxx
xxxxx
xxx
xx
x


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh my I am so sorry to hear this. Hope he's feeling better now.


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

aww poor thing, sounds bit like when treva was rushed to the vets as he was badly dehydrated, has he been drinking much?

lucy xx


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh Sarah that must have been so scarey   Please let us know how he gets on.

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Has he eaten?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks for the support everyone. he seems to be alot better now. still abit ill though. 
still taking him to the vets tommorow. better to be safe than sorry.
anyways;
parkerswalker; he is 6 

& we cant take him to the emergency vets cause' we dont have a car, and we dont have alot of money. 

lets just hope he stays this stable till we get him to the vets!
xxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

sullysmum said:


> Has he eaten?


yeah once he got up i made him have some food & water.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Give him hugs from me Sarah xxxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jayne said:


> Give him hugs from me Sarah xxxx


i will!  xx


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

and from me !hehe


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i hope he feels better sarah that's so scary


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I wish Max the very best. You, too, Sarah.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

oh i am sorry to hear hes not feeling well but good for you to get him to eat and drink let us know what the vet says
get well max


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow how scary!!! I would've been a wreck! 
I'm so glad he's doing better. Please keep us updated and let us know what the vet says.
Feel better little boy


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Poor little Max. I'm so glad he's picked up a bit. Probably be a lot better after a good sleep tonight! Good luck at the Vets tomorrow. Fran.


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

That is very scary. I hope that he will be ok soon : )


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

he seems to be getting really weak again! 
i'm absoloutly sick with worry!
me & my mam are going to stay awake all night to keep an eye on him.
fingers crossed he can hold out till the morning.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

Awww poor max, I hope he feels better soon. *hugs him*


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe you could tell the emergency vet your financial situation and how sick max is and they would let you bring him in :dontknow:


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

im not sure you should wait until the morning, there has to be a 24 hour vets.


----------



## Dixie's mom (Jan 3, 2007)

I hope the vet helps you out tomm, and i know you were scared , poor little guy !


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Any update?


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope that Max feels better soon!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

It sounds like you really need to take him to the vet now...plus it might be more expensive if you wait until tomorrow if he's in worse condition...


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about Max  I hope everything is ok. You and Max will be in my prayers. Keep us updated


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Hope he's okay. Poor little man!!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

how is max today sarah


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah...how is he?????
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Please update us I've been worried and wondering all night


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

me too  i hope he's okay.


----------



## tlspiegel (Jan 22, 2006)

Oh, I am sorry. Hopefully it's not serious and he'll be good as new today.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Sarah, how is Max today? What was the vet's diagnosis? Hope he is better today.


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

hows max? i have been thinking of him all day! please tell me how he is!

lucy xx


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

awwwwwwww bless I am so sorry Sarah, please keep strong and give Max lots of kisses from me and the crew.
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Any news?


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah how is max today? hes in my prayers. xxxxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

heeeeey everyone I am soooo sorry for the late update!
I'm just quickly updating on here on my mobile phone now!

I was awake the whole night with max. I couldn't sleep cause I dint want to take my eyes off him lol!

anyways 7am this morning max started crawling round my bed yelping and crying really loud 
I went to help him but he bit me  he must have thought I was going to hurt him, poor baby!

so at the vets, the lady we seen was the most unprofesional vet I have ever seen. she didn't even tell us what was wrong with max, she just gave him an injection & told us to go back to the vets tomorrow!

he seems to be a lot better now, not 100% though. he's still too weak to jump up to the sofa or climb up the stairs.

luckily we have an app with a different vet tomorrow so hopefully they'll be more helpful.

I can't go to the vets with him this time as I have an important interview at college so I will update as soon as my mam rings me with news 

thanks so much for the kind messages everyone. it really does mean a lot to know so many people care about maxxy! 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Whew Thank Heavens  I hope he's all better soon


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

anyways after being up all night with max I'm really tired now :lol: lol!

was just letting everyone know he's doing better! 

now I can sleep cause I don't have to worry now :lol: lol

goodnight  xxx


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for the update sarah  i really hope he feels better soon.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow that's so scary!! I'm glad he's doing better today. I hope the vet figures out what's wrong.
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Isolde (May 9, 2006)

Thanks god that he is better!!  
I am very curious what can cause something like this  . Please let us know if you find out .


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

great new sarah


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

I hope Max continues to improve. That was scary.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank Goodness


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

did you ask the vet what was wrong? could you call them and ask them? I think vets can be a bit tactless sometimes.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Just soooo pleased that little Max is getting better. You try to have a relaxing weekend or you'll end up feeling poorly after all the worry and lack of sleep! Fran.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

So glad to hear max is better, 
for the future if its in the day time and your own vet cant see you ring round all the vets, and you can even try the rspca & pdsa, to see if anyones open.
If it is in the night you can phone the emergency vet and they may be able to give you some free advice over the phone.

x


----------



## Rah (May 3, 2007)

Oh goodness, poor Max, I hope he's ok! I'm all nervous for you! *hugs*


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

hiiii
just got home from the vets, I ended up staying off college again to go with him :lol:

anyways they still aren't sure what was wrong. it was some sort of severe stomach infection that spread through his body 

and because max suffers from wobbly knee caps in his back right leg he has been really weak from it.

so today the vets gave him 3 injections  a steroid one, and 2 different antibiotic ones. 

and thank god he's back to his old self again 

I never thought I'd be so happy to hear him bark :lol: lol!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

that's great news sarah!  tell max not to scare us all like that again :wink: 

i'm so glad he's okay


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear he's doing so much better  What great news !!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Yay! I'm so glad to hear that he's doing better


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Im glad Max is getting better Sarah


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

great news Sarah. XXXXXXX


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Aww I'm so glad Max is feeling better!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Jen said:


> that's great news sarah!  tell max not to scare us all like that again :wink:
> 
> i'm so glad he's okay


hehe yeah, he gave everyone such a scare lol! :lol:


& thanks everyone  max sends his kisses! xxxxx


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Phew, sigh of relief, and may this all be over.


----------



## Kristi (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm so happy to hear Max is doing better!


----------



## Soozie (May 15, 2007)

Wonderful news! I am so glad he is feeling better.
Hugs,
Soozie


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

What a relief! I'm so glad to hear Max is okay. Give him a gentle hug from Bella and me.


----------



## Foxy Roxy (Aug 31, 2007)

I am glad he is doing well!!! I know that had to be scary.


----------



## xxloopylucyxx (Aug 16, 2007)

aww thank god max is better!


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Woooo!
Thank goodness for that!
give maxy a hug from me!!!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

thank you so much everyone!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Sorry..I'm a bit behind. Just wanted to say that I'm happy Max is feeling better now!


----------

